# Dry Pygmy goat food which one



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

Dry Pygmy goat food what ones are good eg dodson and horrell goat mix ??? And malas or dry mix ?? Is the one for Pygmy goats best or just a goat mix ?? :whatgoat: :whatgoat: all input taken


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the brands in the UK...Sorry

What is in most goat feeds are grains such as oats, barley, milo, some corn and some soy meal with added vitamins and minerals.

A 12% horse feed with good quality hay is also a consideration.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Add some Black Oil Sunflower Seeds and the mix would be perfect (with 12% Horse grain).
You can even use 16% Mare and Foal feed and add the BOSS.


----------



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought Dodson & horrell goat mix and Allen & page Pygmy goat mix 
The Dodson & horrell is 16% protein 5% fibre 5.5% oils & fat 6.5 ash 0.5% sodium 8 mg/kg 
And the Allen & page has 13.5% protein 12% fibre 4.5% oil 7.5% ash 13.5 moisture vit a 8,000iu/kg vit d 2,000iu/kg vit e 10pm/kg which sounds best I thought the Pygmy one sounds best with its fruit and veg in it what every one views


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not familiar with either brand. But you'll need to be feeding hay or pasture along with the grain/supplement?


----------



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh yes they do ...loads of hay :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: I had to say something cause I had someone the other day tell me they couldn't purchase a couple of my kids they planned on buying because they just found out they need hay to eat. :doh:


----------



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

It's ok I mite not have known ......some people they did not know they needed hay that is not good glad they did not get them in a way :angry:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed. :hi5:


----------

